# Can't change zone's quickly



## brokensprinklerguy (Apr 26, 2019)

My system uses six Hunter PGV Jart Top valves and PGP rotary heads. I'm starting it up for the first time this year and have a problem when switches zones through a schedule. The first zone runs normally, but the second zone has low pressure. Sometimes the pressure is so low the heads don't pop up.

Example:
I ran a program starting on Zone 1, followed by Zone 2. Zone 1 runs fine. Zone 2 has low pressure.
I turned all zones off and waited 10-20 seconds. I then started with Zone 2, switching to Zone 1. Again, the first zone to run in the schedule worked fine, while the second had low pressure.

I removed the controller by running these same steps, hooking directly to 24v from batteries. The same trouble remains.

Any thoughts on what would cause this? Thanks!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Someone else had this issue and it was well related. Are you on a well?


----------



## brokensprinklerguy (Apr 26, 2019)

No, I'm on city water.


----------

